# 24



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

cant wait till tomorrow night ;D


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

whats it on BBC3 ??? ;D


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Me neither. Have just finished re-watching the first series having bought it on DVD.... ;D


----------



## Newbie123 (Nov 25, 2002)

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

BBC2 10pm, next episode straight after on BBC3 10:50pm.

I hear jack gets nasty in this series, can't wait ;D


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

> Me neither. Have just finished re-watching the first series having bought it on DVD


my mate mised the 1st series so borrowed my DVD and took 2 days off work to watch it b4 new series starts ;D think he had the flu


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

60 minutes to go, I don't think I can last out that long.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

read the top post that should keep u busy for 1hr ;D


----------



## stowexile (May 13, 2002)

What a disappointment. 

I loved the last series (memory loss sequence excepted) but this was really cliched and plodding. I hope it improves.


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

> What a disappointment. Â
> 
> I loved the last series (memory loss sequence excepted) but this was really cliched and plodding. I hope it improves.


You can make this judgement after one hour of the new series ???


----------



## stowexile (May 13, 2002)

I'm just comparing it to the first episode of the first series. Destruction of an airliner. Using freefall as part of a robbery. People being murdered left right and centre and nobody knowing who is a good guy or a bad guy. Hightened paranoia.

This one just seemed a bit lame, that's all. Don't get me wrong, I really want it to improve and know it should be viewed over the long term (hence, I hope it improves). All I'm saying is that it's a bit of a let down after all the build up


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Fair point. I think I was expecting a "continuation" of the last series, which is what it was. At least Terri isn't around any more. If only Kim had gone too.....

Still, at least Jack shot the witness and asked for a hacksaw, which was nice.


----------

